# Not bad at all! 11-7-09



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Nice! I bet that fish was happy with you!


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

WTG! That's some sweet bass. This pond loosk fimilar....


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

You know yer in the right spot when you start refering to 3lbers as "small" and "also landed" ;D
Well done!


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

may not be the 10 lb'er your looking for but a respectable bunch of bass none the less  congrats [smiley=toast.gif]


----------



## Big_Fish (Dec 10, 2006)

If you want I can bring some shiners by to fatten up those fish for you!


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks for the replies, guys! 

I went back today to make sure that catching one in the 7lb range wasn't just a fluke. It wasn't, and neither was catching lots of smaller ones. 

























Now I just need to make sure that the back-to-back successes weren't only coincidence! ;D


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

holy smokes dude your on fire!!   ;D


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> holy smokes dude your on fire!!    ;D


 ;D You know, I took the kids to swim with the dolphins at Marineland today, and it was driving me crazy with all those fish around and no place to wet a line.  I just had to hook something up when we finally got home.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

jonesin' for a fix huh? clear signs of an addiction, you might need professional help  ;D


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I have never seen someone so dedicated to aretention pond ;D If there is a 10 pounder in there then you will get it eventually.


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm watching and waiting. The fish keep getting bigger and bigger.


----------



## Big_Fish (Dec 10, 2006)

I think shiners would really do the trick!


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> I think shiners would really do the trick!


Oh, I believe you're right! In fact, I've been throwing the cast net in a few different bodies of water to see what sort of bait I might be able to acquire, and in one place I landed a whole net full of these beauties!









I may have to give them a try, although I truly don't enjoy soaking bait a whole lot.


----------



## Big_Fish (Dec 10, 2006)

let me know where and when i'll show you a few tricks!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> let me know where and when i'll show you a few tricks!



 

Noooooo!!!!!!!!. Your lake will never be the same again. ;D


----------

